# How long till its possible to apply for visa



## adelondon1971 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi all,
My friend who is from England is returning too Thailand with his girlfriend as her six month holiday visa has expired,they are travelling together in June and are getting married in June also so the question is,is there a time limit on when they can apply for a spouse visa or do they have to wait a certain time.

many thanks 

Ade


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 30, 2011)

adelondon1971 said:


> Hi all,
> My friend who is from England is returning too Thailand with his girlfriend as her six month holiday visa has expired,they are travelling together in June and are getting married in June also so the question is,is there a time limit on when they can apply for a spouse visa or do they have to wait a certain time.
> 
> many thanks
> ...


Check this link out:

Settlement - visa application guide

And this one for processing times:

UK Visa Information - Guide to Processing Times

Apparently they require only the original marriage certificate, which should hasten things. Expect however 12 weeks processing time.


----------

